# New addition to fish room



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

New tank 72x18x18 divided in the middle



















top


















No way to use HOB's on this so either going to do 2 10 gal sumps or make a couple of canister filters out of 5 gal buckets.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see more pictures. 5G buckets for canisters, that sounds like an interesting DIY.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Only 10g sumps? On something that big, I'd want to go with a bigger sump than that. Looks nice though, where'd you get it from?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's nice. Already setup for sumps and everything. Does the divider come out?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

gonna need bigger then 10g sumps for each side, susan. 

What is the volume of it? looks like a 200g range to me. and acrylic too, man you make me mad at you right now, im jealous lol. Good Luck, and mid may I will be posting pics of my new fish room in my new house.(wife "gave" me the old coal room, but the 75g is not going in there,)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well what we are thinking of is setting up the 10 gal tanks like canister filters. I'll have to get glass cut to fit the top and have a couple of holes put in for the hoses. Will probably end up using 5 gal buckets to make diy canisters.

The tank is only 100 gals, so don't be to mad at me  The divider doesn't come out unless I have cut out. It came from my lfs was one of his salt displays.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you can do a tub wet/dry as well......my 52g has never been cleaner since I switched to the wet/dry. Its a night and day difference. I dont dose or tab the tank at all and still have HUGE growth, it went from scaped to jungle in 3 weeks time lol.
Id utilize it as an overflow, you wouldnt need big mag drives for it either since its partitioned.

glass aint cheap lol, two 4"x4" pieces cost me 60 bucks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, we have a lumber yard here that sells glass of different thickness from 20 cents to 40 cents a square inch. I bought 4 x 4 inch to cover a drilled hole on a 20 long and only paid $2.80 for it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, I know for some reason they only sell up to lexan at the hardware stores around here(depot,lowes ect). I was shocked and smashed the tank anyways but the $60 floored me. 

We do got ALOT of cocaine in the area and meth heads so things tend to be banned for sale or require the scanning of a state ID card.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well what we are thinking of is setting up the 10 gal tanks like canister filters. I'll have to get glass cut to fit the top and have a couple of holes put in for the hoses. Will probably end up using 5 gal buckets to make diy canisters.
> 
> The tank is only 100 gals, so don't be to mad at me  The divider doesn't come out unless I have cut out. It came from my lfs was one of his salt displays.


Susan, who is we? I was hoping there might be a husband who shares your same interest. I can see what you do in your spare time. Lots of work!
Enjoy your new tank.
Is this what they call a signature? Located near the bottom of post.
Success is measured in years and not months. I like it, It reflecks off of me


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hank said:


> Susan, who is we? I was hoping there might be a husband who shares your same interest. I can see what you do in your spare time. Lots of work!
> Enjoy your new tank.
> Is this what they call a signature? Located near the bottom of post.
> Success is measured in years and not months. I like it, It reflecks off of me


We as in a few people in our local club that is helping me with it. No husband, he died a few years ago.

Yep thats my signature. I truely believe in it also. 40+ tanks take a lot of my time.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Susan, sorry about you husband. I do like the idea of having members help you out. I too have to get me some members to help me out, I know I have only one tank so one young member will do just fine Any volunteers??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I belong to a great club. There is some well known fish people in it. I get some great fish and plants at our auctions. We are hosting a 4 state auction next month and hope to come home with lots of goodies.


----------

